# Stop calling me, Diamond Resorts!



## JudyH (Feb 19, 2016)

I am being inundated with calls from Diamond Resorts. I've tried ignoring the calls, answering the calls and blocking numbers. Nothing seems to work.  I know it's them because no one else calls from all over the US

I stayed in one or two as exchanges over the years and that's how they have my number.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 19, 2016)

Any idea about why they're calling?  Delinquent account?  "Special" offers?  Issues with your timeshare?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 19, 2016)

I get them too, they are aggressive with offers for cheap stays and a presentation. They start out by saying we qualify for $500 discount, cost is $199 for a stay.
They got my number from a previous stay a KBC.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## wilma (Feb 19, 2016)

They also call me from las vegas and Branson, most of the time I don't answer. They want me to come for a sale's pitch weekend.  They won't stop....now they are calling to set me up to talk to the sales weasels at Poipu Point for my March week.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've also started receiving a bunch after a stay in Jan at resort in which Diamond owns half the units.  The latest was to tell me I was a VIP; lucky me.  I just hang up.  I really don't understand how irritating people is a good sales ploy.  

Sue


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2016)

So the key here is that if you ever check in to a DRI property, don't ever provide them with any kind of phone number?


----------



## klpca (Feb 19, 2016)

Our friend's daughter and SIL stayed in a Diamond resort over three years ago for their honeymoon (our gift to them). They are STILL getting phone calls on their cell phones. Diamond uses different numbers all the time. Total harassment, imo. Don't ever give them your number, even to have them call you when your room is ready.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2016)

klpca said:


> Our friend's daughter and SIL stayed in a Diamond resort over three years ago for their honeymoon (our gift to them). They are STILL getting phone calls on their cell phones. Diamond uses different numbers all the time. Total harassment, imo. Don't ever give them your number, even to have them call you when your room is ready.



Since DRI hasn't done business with the person for 18 months, this would be a do not call list violation. Though something tells me that since the DNC list doesn't have a lot of teeth, DRI isn't concerned about it. They can call you since you are a current customer, but calling them could get them in trouble.


----------



## klpca (Feb 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Since DRI hasn't done business with the person for 18 months, this would be a do not call list violation. Though something tells me that since the DNC list doesn't have a lot of teeth, DRI isn't concerned about it. They can call you since you are a current customer, but calling them could get them in trouble.



Good to know. I'll pass the information along. Thanks.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 20, 2016)

This is one thing I liked about Caller-ID we do answer any number's that come up out of state and toll free numbers. These callers never leave a message.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 20, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> This is one thing I liked about Caller-ID we do *not* answer any number's that come up out of state and toll free numbers. These callers never leave a message.


Fixed it for ya ...


----------



## Poobah (Feb 21, 2016)

*DRI Calls*

We have been getting calls from DRI for the past several months or so because we are headed to the Pointe at Po'ipu. They want to set us up with an "Owners' Update". Normally I answer one and tell them "No" and that is it.

This year, however, I was getting calls sometimes two or three times a day. , but no messages. Finally, I was home when one of the calls came in, grabbed it and the line was dead. This has happened several times now. 

BTW, I didn't realize it was DRI calling until one day I finally called the number back and discovered it was DRI.

The calls have tapered off over the past month to just occasionally. I have not known them to be this aggressive. I would have thought since they are facing a potential government investigation of their time-share sales practices they would tone things down.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 21, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> This is one thing I liked about Caller-ID we do answer any number's that come up out of state and toll free numbers. These callers never leave a message.



My phone works like yours, It came with several features that I like

1) caller ID , I usually know who is calling before I answer. I use that information to decide whether to pick up or not> I used to have to actually answer the phone and  ask..who is calling? And when I do answer I can say "hello (insert name of person calling) 

2) voice mail. If Im to busy to answer the phone the person calling me can leave a message. I remember the days when I would ignore a ringing phone with a comment... if its important they will call back

3) My phone has an "end call" feature. The best way Ive found to handle unsolicited calls is to actually answer the phone and assuming its a salesman listen to their pitch. Sometimes I have an interest and sometimes I dont. If I dont I simply say no thanks and "good by" and then I push the "end call" button (you cant actually hang up these new phone which is a feature I dont like. Slamming the phone down on its hook used to be a pretty good way to mark the end of a conversation. 

Bottom line folks is that the phone is a 2 way device, if you like being able to make calls you have to accept the fact that other people can call you too>  Use the tools that come with it to manage the incoming calls.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2016)

With the free NoMoRobo, the service will automatically hang up on calls from known telemarketing numbers. It stops most, but not all of the annoying calls.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2016)

artringwald said:


> With the free NoMoRobo, the service will automatically hang up on calls from known telemarketing numbers. It stops most, but not all of the annoying calls.



Are you actually enrolled in this service yourself?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are you actually enrolled in this service yourself?



I've been using it for a couple of years. Not everyone can use it because you have to be able to configure you phone line to ring at a 2nd location at the same time. We have Comcast voice which allows it, but you have to find the right place on their web site to set it up. Here's a list of supported carriers:

https://www.nomorobo.com/signup


----------



## Kal (Feb 21, 2016)

NoMoRobo - I love it!  One ring and they're GONE.  It's actually kinda fun to see how it works and amazing how many Robo calls no longer occur.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 21, 2016)

*Text only number*

One thing I have been doing for a few years is giving my text only number out. While I can answer them if I am looking at the phone and see a call is coming through, it does not actually ring or vibrate the phone. 

I've used this with Interval, car rentals, anytime I check in to a hotel/TS, booking flights etc. It screens out a lot of these calls. Its not to say I don't get any calls on my cell, as previously I did give out my number but not as many. This was the case when I filled out an ad for sellmytimesharenow.com, they immediately tried to call and basically they got my text app.

One time I was pressured to join the PC political party membership - I purposely put my text number in and I got about 60-70 calls at a time on my app one after another about 6 or 7 times over 2 months! I am so glad that I did not put my real number down.


----------

